
BlackIoT: IoT Botnet of High Wattage Devices Can Disrupt the Power Grid - cmurf
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2018/09/using_hacked_io.html
======
rasengan
This is an interesting form of DDoS. How does it compare to someone wearing
thick rubber gloves and cutting the power lines?

